

Upper Limit On # of news.YC posts? & Average Karma - myoung8

For reasons unknown, I wanted to figure out what the karma leaders average karma/post was (i.e. who is submitting the highest quality posts?)<p>It appears that news.YC only lists up to 180 submissions, rendering my little experiment useless. However, I was able to determine that:<p>staunch's karma/post is 7.66
paul's is 19.41 (celebrity effect?)
brett's is 6.58 
mine (who gives?) is 7.38 
Sam_Odio's is less than 6.63 (assuming 180+ posts)
danw's is less than 6.51 ("-----")<p>news.YC should have another leader board for quality in addition to just absolute karma.
======
pg
I was curious, so I figured it out:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=39977>

------
ivankirigin
I thought about this too. One related point is active users. Some folks were
active then left. Sam_Odio's most recent submission is 55 days old.

I think karma/day, over the last N days, would be a fine measure.

Also, I think comment-karma/day would be the best measure. It is easier to get
points by reposting titles of other people's work as submissions than through
thoughtful comments.

------
jcwentz
PB's karma per post is high because he often submits his own stuff, which
readers like.

